# Power of Zaino All In One!! (Z-AIO)



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Mazda MX5, on the rotary with a megs finishing pad! it gave a little hologramming but i went back over said area with the PC which produced the same results and no holograms 

So pleased with this product










followed by Z5, Z2 and Z8 :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Did it remove the swirls in the first pic?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

They looked pretty deep so if it removed those, then thats pretty good.

Never used it but if you answer yes then i might have to


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Showshine said:


> They looked pretty deep so if it removed those, then thats pretty good.
> 
> Never used it but if you answer yes then i might have to


When my car was wearing Zaino a couple of summers ago for testing, I got a couple of bad bird etch marks - ZAIO managed to shift these with _a lot_ of effort, so it is capable... I wanted to use it rather than a polish at that stage as was testing the Zaino system in full back then.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

The post is pretty pointless, its not as if we can see a difference. First up is a close up of a bad bit of paint, then the next two are taken from afar.

Im not saying the marks are still there, but it doesnt give the thread reader any idea of how good you say the product is?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> When my car was wearing Zaino a couple of summers ago for testing, I got a couple of bad bird etch marks - ZAIO managed to shift these with _a lot_ of effort, so it is capable... I wanted to use it rather than a polish at that stage as was testing the Zaino system in full back then.


When you say alot of effort Dave, quantify that for met please.

I have a Stage 1 to do on an A4 on friday so might get a bottle if it's any good.

Dodo NFS or Lime prime is my weapon for this job so would it compare well to these in terms of glos/minor defect enhancement?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Did it remove the swirls in the first pic?


there is a slight half and half but it was a protection so no correction but after using AIO on my own van and it cleaned the paint up great i thought i would give it a bash, the difference was unreal some marks were left granted but it brought the paint up well and for something tha you could technically slap on with say the pc which cleans and protects is worth a bash. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Showshine said:


> When you say alot of effort Dave, quantify that for met please.
> 
> I have a Stage 1 to do on an A4 on friday so might get a bottle if it's any good.
> 
> Dodo NFS or Lime prime is my weapon for this job so would it compare well to these in terms of glos/minor defect enhancement?


Lime Prime, for me, gives a bit more of a bite - seems to be more "mechanically" abrasive. So if its paint removal you are after, I'd personally stick with Lime Prime from my own experience. Z-AIO required dedicated multiple hits by DA with a polishing pad to remove the etching - later marks I used Z-PC on and it was better in terms of cut, but it was a direct comparison at the same time so strictly speaking you couldn't compare - practically though it gives a decent enough indication 

I emphasise, this is simply based on my own experience however


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> there is a slight half and half but it was a protection so no correction but after using AIO on my own van and it cleaned the paint up great i thought i would give it a bash, the difference was unreal some marks were left granted but it brought the paint up well and for something tha you could technically slap on with say the pc which cleans and protects is worth a bash. :thumb:


Be interesting to see how it compares side by side with SRP ... both essentially the same product, AIO cleaner polishes that protect as well. My limited testing of both suggests ZAIO is more durable (a lot more durable!), but SRP is the better correction product. Interested to know of others results as well though


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Now you mention the 50/50 I can see it, but upon first glance I just thought it was a shadow.
Thats a great results from an AIO.
Have a soft spot for MX-5's, had a blue Mk1 and a Black Mk2, great fun cars to drive.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Beancounter said:


> Now you mention the 50/50 I can see it, but upon first glance I just thought it was a shadow.
> Thats a great results from an AIO.
> Have a soft spot for MX-5's, had a blue Mk1 and a Black Mk2, great fun cars to drive.


I see it now - I thought it was a shadow too  Looks good, comparable to other AIOs such as SRP and Autobrite Cherry Glaze 

Interesting that it gave light hologramming by rotary on a finishing pad though... That would worry me a little.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I think it's also worth remembering that finishing or polishing pads in themselves provide cut and correction. I'm not trying to teach you guys how to suck eggs here, just pointing out for the sake of others reading here that it's not all down to the product used, in this case ZAIO. Never the less it is a good cleaner and leaves a nice reflective finish.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Interesting that it gave light hologramming by rotary on a finishing pad though... That would worry me a little.


Ah well that would be the SUPER soft mazda paint and rotary not sure if ZAIO is suited to the rotary i barely got past speed 1 though


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Interesting.
I thought AIO was more of a paint cleaner!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Ah well that would be the SUPER soft mazda paint and rotary not sure if ZAIO is suited to the rotary i barely got past speed 1 though


I'll have to dig it out again and have a play, this thread has reminded me about it  Perhaps higher speeds would have worked it better? Would need tested - soft paint is a good reckoner for assessing it though, that's why we keep a Knighthawk black CTR door for testing polishes 



sargent said:


> Interesting.
> I thought AIO was more of a paint cleaner!


It is - just like some other AIOs, it can correct and protect as well


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Perhaps higher speeds would have worked it better?


Did try but it seemed to dry out very quickly so stuck to low speeds just incase, then moved to the PC.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Did try but it seemed to dry out very quickly so stuck to low speeds just incase, then moved to the PC.


I got the impression from it that it would dry quite fast which is probably what put me off rotary use of it in the first place... Oily AIOs like Cherry Glaze or Need For Speed may be better suited to rotary application. SRP can be a bit dry sometimes too...


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Superb - so potentially could save a process.
Just I had assumed that I would apply AIO by hand/applicator. 
I guess using a DA would give it the cut perhaps?


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

JPC said:


> The post is pretty pointless, its not as if we can see a difference. First up is a close up of a bad bit of paint, then the next two are taken from afar.
> 
> Im not saying the marks are still there, but it doesnt give the thread reader any idea of how good you say the product is?


Really? There is a pretty obvious 50/50 in the first picture where the swirls cut off and meet a sharper, darker looking paint surface. Even so, there is rarely a thread that is pointless, and this certainly does not merit that type of response.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Zaino AIO is one of the fav products in my den of detailing goodies and I always enjoy using it - esp via DA. :thumb: That said I've never seen it achieve paint correction in my hands, but then again I've generally been using it with a light polishing pad on VAG paint, so the paint is going to be rock hard anyway. I found that combination was aggressive enough to remove grime and water marks but not swirling? May just try a slightly more aggressive pad to see what happens!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

yetizone said:


> Zaino AIO is one of the fav products in my den of detailing goodies and I always enjoy using it - esp via DA. :thumb: That said I've never seen it achieve paint correction in my hands, but then again I've generally been using it with a light polishing pad on VAG paint, so the paint is going to be rock hard anyway. I found that combination was aggressive enough to remove grime and water marks but not swirling? May just try a slightly more aggressive pad to see what happens!


I think that may be the key - using a slightly more aggressive pad.

I use AIO a fair amount, and mostly if i dont want to strip the car completely but want to put another coat of Z-2 on, I just give it the once over first.

I think I might try experimenting with my DA and a couple of pads to see what I can achieve


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

christian900se said:


> Really? There is a pretty obvious 50/50 in the first picture where the swirls cut off and meet a sharper, darker looking paint surface. Even so, there is rarely a thread that is pointless, and this certainly does not merit that type of response.


Thanks, it may not be obvious to some people and like i said it wasnt full correction but more enhancement for the vehicle going on sale.

You cant please some people i suppose lol. :thumb: 



sargent said:


> Superb - so potentially could save a process.
> Just I had assumed that I would apply AIO by hand/applicator.
> I guess using a DA would give it the cut perhaps?


It should yes, also i find it quicker to apply with DA in terms of application and removal as it puts a fine even coat of AIO on. :thumb:


----------

